# Greenvale Potatoes



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I've always said that alkl the tricks for making roast potatoes - par-boiling, shaking, fluffing, whatever- don't work unless you have the right spuds. These are amazing. Delicious roasts, excellent mash, decent chips...

They come in their own little sack from Tesco. They're a little bit pricier than others but so very much worth it. I'm worried that if they don't sell enough they might be discontinued. Do me a favour and buy a pack will you?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

We normally go for *Maris Pipers*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There might not be a Tesco shortly never mind the spuds seeing as it looks like most of their top brass will hopefully be getting banged up for dodgy book keeping.

:lol: :lol:

On the spuds can't go wrong with Auntie Bessie's


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> There might not be a Tesco shortly never mind the spuds seeing as it looks like most of their top brass will hopefully be getting banged up for dodgy book keeping.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> On the spuds can't go wrong with Auntie Bessie's


My sister in law had a aunt Bessie,s Christmas dinner a few years back not the turkey just the other bits etc , even had disposable knife ,s and plates only becouse we all could not be trusted with real cutlery when all together pmsl


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > There might not be a Tesco shortly never mind the spuds seeing as it looks like most of their top brass will hopefully be getting banged up for dodgy book keeping.
> ...


Way to go !!

Nice and easy, one trip to Iceland then just chuck it all in the oven and get on with the boozing, I think I'll suggest that to Big M for this year.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Albert Bartlet 'Red Roosters' for me.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

On the political side - which can't be ignored given the incredible degree of power these giant supermarkets, and I include Aldi and Lidl here, have over us - I am with BondandBigM on this one.

On the purchase of potatoes for roasting, I - shock horror! - have to confess that I actually don't like roast potatoes very much and prefer good mash, baked or new potatoes. The problem is that Kris does like them and I feel guilty that I am no expert on how to make a perfect job of it in spite of differing instructions being given out ad infinitum on TV coming up to Christmas. Indeed I am a bit of a killjoy at Christmas and it is not a festival I particularly enjoy. This year, Kristina and I are going out for a Christmas meal on Christmas Eve at a local Italian cafe/restaurant who have become real friends, so there will be something to enjoy at least.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Made roast tatties last week. Bloody epic they were :lol:

The choice of potatoes have some bearing I'll admit but as long as you use massive amounts of goose fat to roast them in, you'll be fine


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

DaveOS said:


> as long as you use massive amounts of goose fat to roast them in, you'll be fine


Goose blubber who ever heard of that years ago, I suspect it's probably something Tesco invented to lure in the Knobbers who shop at Waitrose

:lol: :lol:

The best was back in the day in Jockland when my old man grew his own spuds in the front garden, part boiled, quartered and then thrown in the chip pan


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I'll have you know I work very hard to afford to be one of those knobbers at Waitrose :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> DaveOS said:
> 
> 
> > as long as you use massive amounts of goose fat to roast them in, you'll be fine
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Goose fat is the traditional thing. We're having a goose this year so we'll be all set up for roast spuds - which we have most Sundays, anyway. You have to get a really big goose because they're all fat. We had one a few years ago - 5 of us for dinner - and it looked massive uncooked. Once it got cooking and all the fat drained out, we just about had enough meat for all of us! The spuds were great...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Will Fly said:


> Goose fat is the traditional thing. We're having a goose this year so we'll be all set up for roast spuds - which we have most Sundays, anyway. You have to get a really big goose because they're all fat. We had one a few years ago - 5 of us for dinner - and it looked massive uncooked. Once it got cooking and all the fat drained out, we just about had enough meat for all of us! The spuds were great...


The goose fat works well because it has a lot of flavour and a higher burning point so you can really turn it up.

I tried some different potatoes this week, from a roadside stall in Chatteris. It's bang in the middle of the East Anglian potato growing region; if you can't get good spuds there, you can't anywhere. They weren't far off, but the Greenvales still won for crispyness and flavour.

Cooking technique does count for a lot, but I still believe that the quality of the potato is the deciding factor.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Iceblue said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > There might not be a Tesco shortly never mind the spuds seeing as it looks like most of their top brass will hopefully be getting banged up for dodgy book keeping.
> ...


If you use a disposable paper table cloth, you can just fold it up with everything on it and bin the lot...

We had to go through the bin later to find my Father's false teeth, though...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You are right badgersdad they are a good spud , been using them a couple of weeks now worth the extra pennies


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Will Fly said:


> Goose fat is the traditional thing. We're having a goose this year so we'll be all set up for roast spuds


Spuds done in goose blub is not a tradition its a recent invention by the recent arrival of some celeb tv chefs who'll chuck anything in a pot, in the real world of ordinary people lard or dripping was the norm

:lol: :lol:

I apologize in advance for inflicting an article from "The Wail" on readers but a few versions for roasted spuds

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2527378/So-celebrity-chef-best-roastie-recipe-Mary-insists-goose-fat-Heston-swears-dripping-Delias-lover-lard.html

That the old bird from the baking program talks like she has a mouthful of plums tells you all you need to know

:grin:


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes Albert Bartlets


----------

